

Enhanced presentation by design - blorenz
http://mailchimp.com/resources/

======
blorenz
Searching out some information about mail service providers, I found the
resource section of mailchimp. This section houses short articles about the
use of their system or best practices. What makes it incredibly engaging is
the amount of time they spent in designing a dust jacket cover for each
article. I think it is worth a mention and goes above and beyond a photo comp.
Great job.

